# pit keeps shaking head?



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello all,

so i recently noticed that my pit keeps shaking his head. I checked for mites and such to no avail. I also smelled his ear and it wasnt that bad (some site said it will smell bad if there is a bacteria infection). Do you think its just dry or something? How do you guys clean their ears? can you recommend any products/solutions. Also is there any over the counter antibiotics just incase he does have an infection?

thanks.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

samsizzle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> so i recently noticed that my pit keeps shaking his head. I checked for mites and such to no avail. I also smelled his ear and it wasnt that bad (some site said it will smell bad if there is a bacteria infection). Do you think its just dry or something? How do you guys clean their ears? can you recommend any products/solutions. Also is there any over the counter antibiotics just incase he does have an infection?
> 
> thanks.


I think he just keeps telling you NO, and you don't get it LOL


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

samsizzle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> so i recently noticed that my pit keeps shaking his head. I checked for mites and such to no avail. I also smelled his ear and it wasnt that bad (some site said it will smell bad if there is a bacteria infection). Do you think its just dry or something? How do you guys clean their ears? can you recommend any products/solutions. Also is there any over the counter antibiotics just incase he does have an infection?
> 
> thanks.


You can just try cleaning them with a cleaning solution, you can get at any petsmart or petco


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

you can use a baby wipe or a q-tip. i use q-tips a lot, as long as you dont like stick the whole thing in, you should not injure the dog. the dog's ear is shaped like an L, so all the really important stuff is pretty far in there. just be careful!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> you can use a baby wipe or a q-tip. i use q-tips a lot, as long as you dont like stick the whole thing in, you should not injure the dog. the dog's ear is shaped like an L, so all the really important stuff is pretty far in there. just be careful!


I wouldn't go with the qtip right away. Take some time and get used to cleaning your dogs ears for a while before you use a qtip. It's effective if you and your dog have a routine, and you're familiar with their ears, however your dog can jerk forward, and injury can result. JMO


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

a baby wipe would probably be better, but if the dog is shaking his head i am guessing anything thats bothering him is more in the inner ear. the fact that the dog's inner ear is shaped like an L would prevent any injury, but if you aren't comfortable with it you can always have your vet check it out or a local groomer as well.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i know its gross but if my hands are clean, i clean their ears withmy fingers, i can get more gunk out, and get into all the crevices easier. and the dogs think im giving them a ear massage and they love it.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

dont put Q tips inside the ear. just dont stick them down the ear hole. i use cotton to get deeper down there...maybe your dog has an ear infection or something?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It sounds like he has an ear infection and you need to go to the vet for that. If it is not an ear infection it could be a foreign body stuck in the ear and either way the it;s time for a trip to the vet.
You can use q-tips to clean you dogs ears and water works just fine to keep them clean. I do my dogs ears after a bath because the ears are already wet and they clean quickly. The way a dogs ear canal is shaped makes it really hard to pock out an ear drum or anything like that. A dogs ear canal is kind of L shaped so you can stick a q tip in his ear and gently clean his ears. Their ears are not like our where we can poke out our ear drums like I said the are more L shaped.

Shaking of the head is going to most likely be an ear infection and unless you have meds at home for it you need to go to the vet.

Good luck let us know what the vets says.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> It sounds like he has an ear infection and you need to go to the vet for that. If it is not an ear infection it could be a foreign body stuck in the ear and either way the it;s time for a trip to the vet.
> You can use q-tips to clean you dogs ears and water works just fine to keep them clean. I do my dogs ears after a bath because the ears are already wet and they clean quickly. The way a dogs ear canal is shaped makes it really hard to pock out an ear drum or anything like that. A dogs ear canal is kind of L shaped so you can stick a q tip in his ear and gently clean his ears. Their ears are not like our where we can poke out our ear drums like I said the are more L shaped.
> 
> Shaking of the head is going to most likely be an ear infection and unless you have meds at home for it you need to go to the vet.
> ...


THANK YOU lisa, i said that like 20 times and nobody appeared to believe me LMAO
i clean dog ears for a living, kinda.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I use Q Tips for all my dogs ears...never had a problemo. Its all in how you use it. I know Im not performing a labotomy so I dont drive the thing all the way in there. 

:hammer:


----------

